# Uses of Wraithblades



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

I like that there's options for our deceased warriors but are the close combat ones ever actually fielded?

Have you used or seen anyone use Wraithblades? How? Why? How did they fare? 

My thoughts revolve around swords, Spiritseers and allied Raiders.. I just get the feeling that if I want AP3 hard hitters I should be looking at our fast attack options.

Thank you for your time and effort


----------



## Partybear (Dec 16, 2010)

Yh i love mine! I use 10 with a spirit seer with axes and shields and i walk them up centre of the board.They have no guns so run each turn, they arrive about turn 2/3. The amount of fire power they absorb is great! They are not the best stat line for the points but do not underestimate how the opponents will fear them. They beat most things in combat......eventually! :grin:

Also they look ace!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd always run Swords since with such a big unit, you should be able to get cover a lot of the time, and you've got native Shroud on them, so you're on a 3+/2+ invul from that alone. Sure, you'll get rolled by a Helldrake, but you're not running 'Blades because they're competitive to begin with. I'd take a Spiritseer and Farseer and hope for +1 Save/Invisibility etc.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A buddy of mine ran two big blocks of them alongside several spiritseers in an Iyanden list (with the obligatory Wraithknight, plus 2 Wraithlords), rolling enough times to have a high chance at getting Protect. So with the stone that can heal wounds on wraith minis... he had a pretty hard list against things that don't have the tools to deal with it. Not super-competitive, but a lot of high toughness floating around, there...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I have plans for a 5 man squad axe+shield to work as my Farseer bodyguard.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I consistently have a unit of 10 Wraithblades or Wraithguard demolishing my Orks - a Spiritseer can easily challenge out a Nob with Power Klaw, and the only thing in the army really capable of dealing damage to them is a Blitza-Bomma (difficult to keep alive, and bounces off the T6/4++ more often than not) or my Lucky Stikk Warboss (who is an amazing thing against my friend's Eldar even when he rolls Serpent Spam/Jetbikes, simply through being incredibly resilient to the kind of damage Eldar bring).


----------

